# how long does it take for teeth to fully emerge?



## hanfromman

Just out of curiosity! Jack's first tooth has just broken through the gum, and I can just about feel the top of it. How long until it will be fully emerged?


----------



## MindUtopia

I'd love to know this as well. My daughter had her first tooth cut through the gum last Thursday (so it's been 6 days so far). It's very sharp and completely through the gum but still flush with it, and so far, it's not moved much more. All the teething symptoms stopped completely the day after that and picked up again on Monday. Now I can see the second bottom tooth starting to appear under the gum, but hasn't broken through yet. I'm wondering if they'll suddenly pop up together once that one breaks through? But so far, 6 days and waiting here....


----------



## hanfromman

For some reason I thought that once a tooth had broken through the gum it would be fully out virtually straight away:blush: As that was the way that people seemed to describe it - as a sudden event, not a long slow one!


----------



## alaskagrown

By the way people had described it, I thought they would just pop up overnight like a weed! Nope, my daughter has two bottom teeth and they took about a month or so before they were fully "grown." One of her top teeth has just cut through, but is still flesh with the gums and the other one is about to cut....my friend told me that the top teeth drop way faster than the bottom teeth come up though - at least with her baby! We'll see!


----------



## seaweed eater

4-6 weeks for us. He is about the slowest teether ever though so it might be faster for others :haha:


----------



## StaceyKor

Yeah it takes at least a month for the tooth to fully emerge once it cuts...some take even longer. My LO already has 16 teeth but the last 2 only cut a couple of weeks back and are still hardly through so it looks like she is still missing 2 xx


----------



## Sparrow85

You'll notice it coming out further every few days. It takes a few weeks for it to fully pop out though. 

My LO has 2 bottom teeth that cut when he was 6.5 months. It took about 4 weeks for them to be proper teeth. He has just cut his first top one 3 days ago and that is still just out of the gum and no more.


----------



## Katerpillar

Glad I read this thread I was totally just expecting to go to bed one night and to get up the next morning and they'd be there standing proud! :haha: How naïve I am :D


----------



## BabyDragon

My LO is 6 months and has two teeth....the first one cut through at 3.5 months but was so, very slow to get as big as it is! Her second one cut finally 2 months later, and has already almost caught up to the first tooth! So I say.. I varies... Helpful, I know! lol


----------

